# what med works



## susan4483 (Nov 2, 2004)

please help ! I just been told I have IBS I have been trying different meds but nothing works he just put me on pamine. does it work I took bentyl and that didn't work please help me.


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

good question...I think everyone is looking for meds that work! after reading so many posts...it looks like it's all about trying 'em out and finding what works best for you. read up on what others are trying and have experienced. I am currently on Paxil...for depression, but mostly my anxiety..and the D I hope! ...it worked for the anxiety...I am much calmer...but I'm still having crying spells...and the side effects aren't great. I'm very very tired all of the time...yawn constantly...get muscle pains...can't sleep...it's no fun. so I'm slowly stopping w/ the paxil and I am going to try Xanax hopefully. we'll see I guess!Good Luck!Let me know how pamine works for you!!


----------



## KellyB23 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi Susan,I have been taking prozac for four weeks and everything is starting to settle down now. I get less tummy noises, pain and fluttering, my stools are firmer, i think its just a case of trial and error, what works for one will not necessarily work for another. Keep with it though, when you find a med that works you'll be glad you did.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Susan, That's not an easy answer. Each of our bodies respond differnetly to different meds, but I am confident that you and your doctor can find something for you!


----------

